

Sigil - danielsiders
https://github.com/cupcake/sigil

======
Nate75Sanders
"Sigil is a deterministic identicon generator originally created for Cupcake."

ok...

...click over to Cupcake to see what's up and can't figure out exactly what it
is before the page break...where I find that:

"Cupcake is part of the growing Tent ecosystem."

ok...

"Tent is a protocol for real time communication and personal data storage.
Tent is decentralized like email so you can communicate with users on every
Tent host. There are no proprietary APIs or central authorities that can limit
users' speech or apps' functionality."

now we're getting somewhere -- also, Cupcake appears to be $5/mo

for more info: [https://tent.io/](https://tent.io/)

Despite reading HN almost every day, it's still really hard to keep up with
stuff.

~~~
danielsiders
The copy on Cupcake is intentionally vague. Most of the apps powered by Tent
don't exist or haven't been released yet, but will start coming out soon.
We've been working on a Dropbox-type app that's powered by Tent, for example.

------
jroes
I've always loved [http://robohash.org/](http://robohash.org/), which solves a
similar problem.

------
inetsee
A possibly unfortunate choice of name. I clicked the link expecting Sigil, the
Epub editor.

~~~
mharrison
Was going to comment the same... the author should consider renaming their
project

~~~
kabr
I feel like the OP's project is more aptly named than the EPub editor of the
same name.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigil_(magic)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigil_\(magic\))

~~~
GravityWell
Aptly named or not, a google search for sigil shows the epub editor as the
first result. The project has been around a long time:
[https://code.google.com/p/sigil/](https://code.google.com/p/sigil/)

------
andrewgjohnson
It's always disappointing to me when I come across something that is a better
version of an unfinished side project of mine.

Well done.

~~~
danielsiders
thanks! let us know if you have any suggestions, it's definitely still a work
in progress.

------
Aldo_MX
I thought this was about the epub editor...

[https://code.google.com/p/sigil/](https://code.google.com/p/sigil/)

------
sixdimensional
Hmm.. just random pondering, but it's basically like a really simplistic QR
code for a unique value. I wonder if there's a use case for having some sort
of a "sigil"/gravatar scanner app for mobiles.

~~~
russellsprouts
Unfortunately, the scanner would need to reverse an md5 hash, if I understand
correctly. This is not impossible, but not very practical.

~~~
sixdimensional
Presumably the md5 hash could be used to look up a value from a web service
endpoint running on the site hosting the gravatar. Not sure what value this
would bring, but who knows.

------
dustingetz
[https://sigil.cupcake.io/dustingetz](https://sigil.cupcake.io/dustingetz)

took me a very long time to realize that the thing that gets hashed is the
URL's path.

------
andyl
For Ruby developers, there is
[https://github.com/chrisbranson/ruby_identicon](https://github.com/chrisbranson/ruby_identicon)

------
estebank
I'm giggling like a teenager at this
[https://sigil.cupcake.io/tests](https://sigil.cupcake.io/tests)

Oddly appropriate.

------
joeframbach
How does this differ from Identicon?
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identicon](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identicon)

------
ryderm
Is there any kind of ratelimit on
[https://sigil.cupcake.io](https://sigil.cupcake.io)?

~~~
Titanous
Not currently. If it becomes problematic, we'll add limits.

------
dangle
o snap:
[https://sigil.cupcake.io/12345678987](https://sigil.cupcake.io/12345678987)

